# Yahoo Messenger under attack



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The popular Yahoo Messenger is currently affected by several phishing attempts that are trying to lure users to disclose their private information. The malicious actions are conducted extreme easy and are based on an avalanche of messages sent to the users connected to the network.


http://www.nowpublic.com/yahoo_messenger_under_attack_hackers_want_your_info


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks,

I will inform people i know that use it.

Atleast I dont use Yahoo Messenger :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I think MSN is better anyway, I have never been able to figure out Yahoo :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Trillian is the way to use all and avoid all - for now. :wink:


----------

